# Some BIG bears!!!!



## wolfyEVH (Jan 28, 2005)

Below is the largest bear ever killed........1600 lbs and 12.5 feet tall (polar bears are the largest, yet this is the largest bear ever found *grizzly*)













a different one


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn...no one told me Pincrusher got shot! Can we have a moment of silence...................................


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 28, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Damn...no one told me Pincrusher got shot! Can we have a moment of silence...................................


yeah and it hurts like hell too!!!!!!!!!!!  at least it was in the glutes, could have been worse.

that is one big friggin bear. if i was that big, oracle would be wanting me really bad instead of just a little bit like right now  
when i said, "i love you to" oracle it was a pun/joke. didnt think you would take it seriously and start stalking me and putting pics of my backside on your computer as wallpaper. :naanaaboo  :moon:  :laugh4:


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 28, 2005)

Your the one that put your rear end  out there i just put the contest outfit on you like you asked me to.....But i bet the guy who shot that bear crapped all over himself when he saw it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 28, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Your the one that put your rear end  out there i just put the contest outfit on you like you asked me to.....But i bet the guy who shot that bear crapped all over himself when he saw it.




the bear attacked him and all he had on him was a 9mm i believe.....took a whole clip in the head to take it down...this was in alaska and they now have that bear stuffed in one of alaska's airports


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thats a bigass animal.  Here's a little trivia for you outdoorsman - polar bear is the meanest and toughest animal on the planet.  No other animal can match it's mighty swat - takes out lions, elephants, tigers, grizzlies, snakes, gorillas like swatting flies.  The reason the lion is called the "king of the jungle" is because the polar bear doesn't live in the jungle.


----------



## tee (Jan 29, 2005)

What pussies! If they were really tough, they'd have tried to kick its ass with their BARE hands. (No pun intended) LOL


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 30, 2005)

When I see a picture of a guy standing over an animal that he just killed, as he is holding his gun, I just can't help but think,"what a dick"


----------



## tee (Jan 30, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> When I see a picture of a guy standing over an animal that he just killed, as he is holding his gun, I just can't help but think,"what a dick"



Nicely said


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 30, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> When I see a picture of a guy standing over an animal that he just killed, as he is holding his gun, I just can't help but think,"what a dick"




as long as he puts the bear to good use.......uses the fur, the meat, etc.......if not then yeah, "dick!"


----------



## Freejay (Feb 9, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Thats a bigass animal.  Here's a little trivia for you outdoorsman - polar bear is the meanest and toughest animal on the planet.  No other animal can match it's mighty swat - takes out lions, elephants, tigers, grizzlies, snakes, gorillas like swatting flies.  The reason the lion is called the "king of the jungle" is because the polar bear doesn't live in the jungle.




But what "animal" kills more people each year than any of these you ask?.....The mighty Mosquito!  The real king of the jungle!  Malaria which is carried by mosquitos kills more people each year than any other animal!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 9, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> But what "animal" kills more people each year than any of these you ask?.....The mighty Mosquito!  The real king of the jungle!  Malaria which is carried by mosquitos kills more people each year than any other animal!



dont think you can classify mosquito as an animal.......


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> dont think you can classify mosquito as an animal.......



LOL


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 9, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> dont think you can classify mosquito as an animal.......


Dwarf-Vampire?


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 10, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> dont think you can classify mosquito as an animal.......



Yeah man - I think the polar bear could prolly take out a mosquito also - if he really tried.  Maybe even a whole gang of them. lol


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 11, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Thats a bigass animal.  Here's a little trivia for you outdoorsman - polar bear is the meanest and toughest animal on the planet.  No other animal can match it's mighty swat - takes out lions, elephants, tigers, grizzlies, snakes, gorillas like swatting flies.  The reason the lion is called the "king of the jungle" is because the polar bear doesn't live in the jungle.


I wonder how they figure things like this out.
It's not like they have put a polar bear and a lion, elephant or gorilla in a cage together and waited to see which one walks out.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 11, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> Below is the largest bear ever killed........1600 lbs and 12.5 feet tall (polar bears are the largest, yet this is the largest bear ever found *grizzly*)
> 
> a different one


My first thought was, why kill something so magnificant? If he hasn't earned the right to live, what animal or human has?


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

tru that man i see no sport in killin somthin like that, go fight that thing staight up with no weapons and see who kills who. i dont like the idea of killing gods creatures like that especially when you dont need the food or furr for warmth or anything. a trophy for an airport does that bear no justice at all but thats jus my opinion


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 11, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I wonder how they figure things like this out.
> It's not like they have put a polar bear and a lion, elephant or gorilla in a cage together and waited to see which one walks out.



That would be one helluva cage match!  I don't know how they figured it out but they said it on the Discovery Channel so it's gotta be right.  lol


----------



## wacobeshears (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, I really can't see killing something so great.  No telling, how old the bear was to achieve that size and then to be killed just so someone could have braggin rights.  Hell, take a picture and see just how big he will get in the future.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

after all arnt most of us here to accomplich our quest of becoming a beast?


----------



## deadlift (Feb 11, 2005)

*Happy Ending*

talk about a bear trap...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 11, 2005)

the bear thats pictured isnt the biggest one....the first 2 pics that are not coming up is the biggest bear in the world...ill see if i can find the pics again......and he killed it because it was going to attack him...he used a pistol....the pic of the 2 guys w/ the rifle is just some other random bear.......


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 11, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> My first thought was, why kill something so magnificant? If he hasn't earned the right to live, what animal or human has?



I am a hunter and I agree that the bear should have lived.  Well, I really cant say anything because I have a few bear skin rugs, mounted ducks,fish,deer,buffalo,bobcat,ex girlfriend...woops shouldn't have told yall that.


----------

